
US Lightning Deaths, 2007 – 2017 - jim-jim-jim
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/US_Lightning_Deaths.png
======
Doxin
It looks like there's some artefacts introduced by how the various states
report these incidents: some states entirely empty and some inexplicably much
denser than their neighbours. I'd expect lightning strikes to not pay much
heed to state borders...

------
darth_skywalker
A little surprised to see that there were no lightning deaths in Hawaii during
this period, as I know a fellow who was struck by lightning while on vacation
out there. People sometimes underestimate the danger that lightning poses -
make sure to stay safe out there.

